# Changed starter and now stuck...



## Downs2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Changed starter and now stuck... Now with Pics*

So about two years ago my starter went out on my 97 SE 4x4. I really never used the truck except for weekend errands and what not so I wasn't in a big hurry to fix it. I finally got around to replacing the starter but am now left with an extra plug that I apparently unplugged when I pulled the starter out. 

The plug comes off of the same harness as the starter plugs and the the harness continues down to the transmission. It sits just a few inches further down than the starter wires and is about 10" long. It appears like its wrapped in heat shielding and also has orange wrap on it. 

The problem is that the harness is loose and the plug looks like it could either go somewhere down by the transmission or up in the engine bay somewhere. I have looked for hours but can't find where it goes, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The service manual (link in pic below) doesn't show any extra plugs for the manual transmission model (M/T), so I am left guessing you have the automatic transmission model (A/T).

Check the inhibitor relay connections:


----------



## Downs2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

I looked at the wiring diagram as well and it's the next plug coming off of the main harness after the stater motor. I don't think it has anything to do with the starter at all, it's just on the main harness, which also continues to go down to the transmission. Oh it's a manual transmission too.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Does the truck still crank with that harness disconnected? If it is one of those Interlock Switches (...and the interlock wiring isn't bypassed), the truck would not crank without it hooked up.

It also looks similar to the plug that connects to the O2 sensor, but that plug should be mounted higher in the engine bay.

You could trace it from the sensor in the exhaust up to the engine to make sure.


----------



## Downs2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah the truck still cranks fine, it just won't start. I have a feeling that the plug belongs up in the engine bay somewhere but couldn't find a spot. I will check out the 02 sensor.


----------



## Downs2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

It's not the 02 sensor that I can see. This plug is on the passenger side and the 02 sensor is on the drivers side.


----------



## Downs2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

I found it, it was the plug on top of the bell housing but I still can't get it to start.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The engine turns over but just won't fire.

And all you replaced was the starter. Correct?

You didn't take the fuse out of the fuel pump circuit, did you?


----------



## Downs2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

That's correct but the truck has been sitting for over two years without starting. The fuel pump fuse keeps blowing as soon as I turn the key. Maybe a fuel pump issue?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Either a fuel pump issue or something is wrong with the wiring.

Generally a power wire gets grounded. Those are hard to find. You just have to crawl around under there until you find it.


----------

